# Éviter le mode veille à la fermeture de l'écran



## Lucasvolpi (6 Décembre 2015)

Salut tout le monde, voilà tout est dans le titre j'aurais besoin d'utiliser mon MacBook avec le capot fermé, mais il faudrait qu'il ne se mettent pas en veille comment puis-je faire ?


----------



## Sly54 (6 Décembre 2015)

Bonsoir,

Caffeine. A verifier que ta machine ne chauffe pas trop avec son capot fermé…

Ce lien propose d'autres choix


----------



## Geekfou (7 Décembre 2015)

Bonsoir,
Pour info sur les Mac portable lorsque le capot est fermé et qu’il n’est pas en veille bien sûr, l’air chaud s’évacue très mal.
Tu peux le laisser ouvert est baissé la luminosité par exemple


----------



## Lucasvolpi (7 Décembre 2015)

En fait je vous explique c'est assez spécial, j'ai besoin d' utiliser mon Mac fermé juste avec QuickTime Player en enregistrement audio avec un micro externe, je mets le mac dans un sac à dos et je garde le micro à la main je fais beaucoup de prise de son


----------



## Lucasvolpi (7 Décembre 2015)

Mon Mac est un MacBook Pro Retina 15 pouces de 2012 et mon micro un yeti pro


----------



## Geekfou (7 Décembre 2015)

Lucasvolpi a dit:


> je mets le mac dans un sac à dos


 c’est une mauvaise idée, de le faire fonctionné écran fermer de plus dans un sac, ou est le refroidissement dans tout ça


----------



## Lucasvolpi (7 Décembre 2015)

T'as inquiète pas c'est prévu un sac à dos un peu modifié avec des ouvertures un peu partout j'ai déjà testé plusieurs fois et il n'y avait pas de chaleur excessive voir même la chaleur normal la température reste normal


----------



## Lucasvolpi (7 Décembre 2015)

Je viens de tester caffeine cela ne fonctionne pas quand on ferme le capot, le Mac ce mets quand même en veille


----------



## Sly54 (7 Décembre 2015)

As tu essayé les deux autres logiciels de l'article de MacGé ?


----------



## Lucasvolpi (7 Décembre 2015)

Excuse-moi, mais quel article ?


----------



## okeeb (7 Décembre 2015)

Si je peux ajouter ma pierre à l'édifice, sans en remettre une couche car je pense que vous avez compris que nous étions nombreux à ne pas vraiment conseiller l'usage fermé d'un _Macbook_, je me permettrais d'ajouter que si l'usage qui en est fait génère peu de chaleur, elle restera cependant supérieure à ce qui est généralement prévu, mais elle pourrait surtout avoir une incidence sur l'écran en lui-même : en effet, le revêtement anti-reflets des ordinateurs apprécie assez peu la montée en température et pourrait malheureusement fortement jaunir à plus ou moins long terme...


----------



## Lucasvolpi (7 Décembre 2015)

Merci, vous avez raison c'est pas conseillé, mais le problème j'ai pas les moyens de m'acheter du matériel assez pro qui me permettrait de faire de l'enregistrement en extérieur je fais avec les moyens du bord, après peut-être pouvez-vous me dire s'il est possible d'utiliser mon yéti pro, sur une interfaces numériques portable ? Comme ça je retire l'ordinateur de la chaîne et je le remplace par un enregistreur numérique


----------



## Sly54 (7 Décembre 2015)

Lucasvolpi a dit:


> Excuse-moi, mais quel article ?


Post #2


----------



## Lucasvolpi (7 Décembre 2015)

Ah excuse-moi merci beaucoup j'ai pas vu


----------



## okeeb (7 Décembre 2015)

Pourquoi pas un simple dictaphone numérique, certains permettent des enregistrements sans compression...


----------



## Lucasvolpi (7 Décembre 2015)

En fait j'aimerais utiliser mon micro qui est d'excellente qualité si c'est possible, mais je sais pas si il est possible de pouvoir le rolier   Aun enregistreur portable numérique qui sert juste a enregistrer les informations du micro qui est muni déjà d'un pré amplificateur, je sais pas si avec un simple dictaphone voir même avec un bon dictaphone je peux obtenir la qualité que j'ai avec mon gros micro


----------



## okeeb (7 Décembre 2015)

Nombreux sont ceux qui possèdent une entrée pour connecter un micro de qualité et dont les performances d'enregistrement ne sont plus à prouver ; Ce sont de véritables appareils de prise de son, bien éloignés des dictaphones à l'ancienne. La plupart permettent l'enregistrement en PCM linéaire, bien plus qualitatif que l'affreux MP3.

Quelques exemples : Zoom H2N, Sony PCM M10 ou Zoom H4N


----------



## macomaniac (7 Décembre 2015)

Salut *Lucas*.

Essaye un des ces 2 outils :

- a)☞*InsomniaX*☜ => le programme installe un menulet dans la barre de menus du Finder : tu peux y choisir spécifiquement le mode "Disable Lid Sleep" (désactiver la mise en sommeil à la fermeture du couvercle).

- b) ☞*NoSleep*☜ => le programme installe un panneau dans les _Préférences Système_ et un menulet dans la barre de menus du Finder. Il désactive spécifiquement l'association : "lid close => sleep" (fermeture du couvercle --> mise en sommeil du Mac), selon 2 modes choisissables : sur secteur / sur batterie.​


----------



## Lucasvolpi (7 Décembre 2015)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *Lucas*.
> 
> Essaye un des ces 2 outils :
> 
> ...


Merci je vais essayer


----------



## Lucasvolpi (7 Décembre 2015)

Je vais me renseigner sur ses enregistreur, mais petite question les entrées ne sont pas en USB ? C'est du xlr?


----------



## Lucasvolpi (7 Décembre 2015)

Super excellent ça fonctionne merci beaucoup





Lucasvolpi a dit:


> Merci je vais essayer


----------



## okeeb (7 Décembre 2015)

Lucasvolpi a dit:


> Je vais me renseigner sur ses enregistreur, mais petite question les entrées ne sont pas en USB ? C'est du xlr?



Pour certains modèles oui, il faut être attentif aux caractéristiques techniques.


----------

